# Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen



## owl-andre (23. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,denke mal das der Herbst kurz vor der Tür steht(leider),es muss auch für meinen Teich ein Laubnetz her,ist da was zubeachten oder bei 1.2.3 kaufen,denke da ist es am günstigsten-Gruß Andre


----------



## karsten. (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo


nachdem ich jahrelang mit solchen billigen - defekter Link entfernt - rumgebastelte

habe ich mir ein hochfestes olives Netz von [DLMURL="http://www.seil-frey.com/default.afp?rufeseite=/seiten/de/seil-freyde/PRODUKTSUCHE.afp"]denen Hier[/DLMURL]
geholt 
ich glaube  50 qm für 120 eus 
Polypropylen, knotenlos, rechteckige Form, Maschenweite: 10 mm, Garndurchmesser: 1.5 mm, 

sieht auch nicht toll aus  aber das Netz ist mehrmals verwendbar verknotet nicht und die Blätter lassen sich daraus lösen

inzwischen hab ich die Weide gefällt   

mfG


----------



## sabine71 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Kauf dir kein billiges Netz, das hat zu große Maschenweiten.

Wir haben unseres von NG mit einem Schwimmer der in der Mitte vom Teich steht. Funktioniert absolut super, ist nur leider sehr teuer


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich jahrelang mit solchen billigen - defekter Link entfernt - rumgebastelte


 
Wir "basteln" auch jedes Jahr mit diesen Netzen herum. Eigentlich funktioniert es damit gar nicht mal so schlecht. Maschenweite ist völlig okay (bei unserem jedenfalls). Fast unmöglich ist es allerdings die Blätter, die sich verfangen, wieder aus dem Netz zu entfernen. Wir benutzen die billigen ca. zwei Jahre, dann werden sie ersetzt. Dafür kosten sie eben auch nur ein paar Euronen.



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich mir ein hochfestes olives Netz von [DLMURL="http://www.seil-frey.com/default.afp?rufeseite=/seiten/de/seil-freyde/PRODUKTSUCHE.afp"]denen Hier[/DLMURL]
> geholt ich glaube  50 qm für 120 eus Polypropylen, knotenlos, rechteckige Form, Maschenweite: 10 mm, Garndurchmesser: 1.5 mm,


 
@ Karsten.
In Deinen Link haben wir sofort mit Interesse hereingeschaut. Allerdings "spuckt" uns der Preisrechner für ein 5x10m grosses, entsprechendes Netz, also auch 50m², einen Preis von 399 Euro aus. Hat da erbarmungslos die Inflation zugeschlagen, oder haben wir vielleicht falsch geschaut ??


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

_11.08.2004 11.08.2004 Überweisung (Einzelausführung)                    122,47- EUR
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
seil frey gmbh                      682 900 00  60083100
R.Nr.16769                  K.Nr.3778      _ 

offensichtlich ersteres 
!  







 


Gurkentopf bei Dehner 1999                     39,95 DM
Gurkentopf bei Dehner 2007                     29,95 €

:?


----------



## Manfred42 (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo Ludwig!
Oder doch falsch geschaut? Guckst du unter "Netze" dann auf "Knotenlose Netze" Da rechnet er bei mir (5x10m) 137,45euros aus. Allerdings gibs da nur 20mm Maschen. Fällt ja alles durch....
Nichts für ungut,
 Manfred


----------



## geecebird (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Manfred,

dort gibt es auch eins mit 10mm Maschen, das dann aber wie obe beschrieben direkt mal 399.84 Euronen kostet (


----------



## Manfred42 (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

...dann ist's bei NG ja noch günstig. 6x8m 127€, 6x10m 149€.
Sehr feinmaschig. Aber wie haltbar das ist...kA

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Frank (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo Manfred,

ich habe das Netz von NG.
Sehr fein und sehr stabil, man kann es sehr stramm spannen.
Aber auch hier sagen Fotos oft mehr als tausend ...

... Fotos ...  wo hab ich die denn hingepackt ... mom ...

Aaaah ja ...

hier mal zwei:


----------



## sabine71 (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Bei uns schaut es auch im Herbst immer so aus wie bei Frank und das Netz von NG  finde ich super stabil.


----------



## w-cl203 (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo Frank was ist das den für Teil unter dem Laubnetz (das was es hoch hält)?


----------



## Frank (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo Tina,

das ist eine Schwimmstütze, bestehend aus einem "Schwimmreifen", zwei Aluminiumringen, drei Alustützen und ...  ich glaub 6 Leinen zum abspannen. 
Das ganze hab ich als Komplettset bei NG bestellt.
Wenn man allerdings nicht ganz so faul ist wie ich , ... kann man sich die Schwimmstütze auch bestimmt selbst basteln.


----------



## owl-andre (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo-Was ich noch fragen wollte,schneidet Ihr die Pflanzen soweit zurück das das Netz 1A über den Teich geht?so das es im übertriebenen Sinn in waage ist.


----------



## bolle (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> ich habe das Netz von NG.



hi,

für die neulinge im forum:
wer ist NG???

  gruß frank


----------



## Dodi (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo Frank (Bolle),

mit NG kann nur Naturagart gemeint sein.


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hallo,



			
				Andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo-Was ich noch fragen wollte,schneidet Ihr die Pflanzen soweit zurück das das Netz 1A über den Teich geht?so das es im übertriebenen Sinn in waage ist.



Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen, das Netz etwas "Zeltförmig" über den Teich zu spannen.
Hat den Vorteil das Blätter und sonstiges vom Wind leichter runtergepustet werden können.
Außderdem kann ein waagrecht gespanntes Netz leicht durchhängen wenn sich zuviel Laub ansammelt.
Dann berührt es evtl. die Wasseroberfläche und die Nährstoffe von den verottenden organischen Stoffen werden doch wieder ans Wasser abgegeben. 

@ Dodi und Frank (bolle)

jawohl, NG heißt Naturagart.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Hi,


hatten wir DAS mit Zeltförmig und Schwimmer in der Teichmitte nicht schon mal.....................


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Wir haben in letzter Zeit auch mal etwas gestöbert nach Laubnetzen. Gefunden haben wir dabei zum Beispiel diese Netze ?? Auch wenn die Maschenweite mit 17mm etws grösser ist, die sind ja gnadenlos günstig. Aber taugen die etwas   oder ist das eher eine Anschaffung für ein Jahr ? Hat Jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit ??


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Moin
gestern gesehen, Ubbing Netze 5x6m für 14.95.- €
Für mich reicht so etwas. 
Ich hatte mal ein Netz über meine Erdbeeren gespannt, daß hielt einen Sommer lang... war aber auch noch billiger...
Ich werde in so ein "billig" Netz investieren und dann mal sehen.


----------



## w-cl203 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubnetz-wo günstig beziehen*

Dieses 123-Ding ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu teuer. Wie Ralf habe ich dieses Teil letztens in Baumarkt für 14.95€ gesehen, gleiche Verpackung, allerdings anderer Hersteller und locker 12 € weniger, wenn man mal von der Anfahrt zum Baumarkt absieht. Ich fand es nicht sooo toll, da es aufgrund der großen Maschenweite, etwas schwierig zu spannen war. 

Nebenbei hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Oase Teichnetz?


----------



## Skadi (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
... hole diesen Thread mal wieder ans Licht ...
... der Herbst steht vor der Tür und ich möchte dieses Jahr ein Laubschutznetz über den Teich spannen ... nur welches ? ... gibt es irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse oder doch die teure Variante von NG?
Das Netz von Oase ist sehr grobmaschig ...
Freue mich über Erfahrungen  ...


----------



## Tomy26 (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo
Das Netz von NG kann was auch wenn es nicht zu den günstigen gehört.
ca 1,5 €/m²
Es hat sich auch nicht ein Tier im Netz verfangen, die Vögel sind geziehlt am Netzt vorbei geflogen. Es ist also für Tiere gut sichtbar ! (wichtig)
Wichtig sind die Zugentlastungen (min 1/m am Rand )daran dürft ihr nicht sparen sonst reisen alle Netze.
Gibt es auch bei NG oder in auch im Baumarkt (selten).
https://www.sonderpreis-baumarkt.de...u-rundoesen-ersatzoesen-oesen-kunststoffoesen
Kann der Wind unters Netz und es wird angehoben darf es nicht zu stramm sein sonst geht es kaputt.

Auch wenn ich sehr groß gebaut habe 360m" es hat alle Herbststürme letztes Jahr überlebt ohne Löcher.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/netz-über-schwimmteich.48542/#post-569381


----------



## mariop (9. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
habe mir vor ca zwei Wochen das System von NG zugelegt.
Für mich war es wichtig das das Netz sehr feine Machen hat weil ich eine Buche bei mir Stehen haben und dem entsprechen auch feine Sachen abzuhalten habe.
Zugegeben: Das System ist nicht gerade Billig, aber durchdacht.
Das Netzt ist sehr Stabil so das ich mir sicher bin das es mehre Jahre hält und das andere Material ist auch sehr Stabil.
Der Aufbau war einfach auch wenn es vielleicht etwas anders Ausschaut.
Ich Denke das das Geld gut angelegt ist bevor man  später Stunden lange Blätter entfernen muss und später durch Algen Bildung, spätesten im Frühjahr noch mehr Zeitaufwand zum reinigen braucht. Und so schaut es im Moment aus


----------



## Skadi (9. Sep. 2018)

Danke für die Antworten ... also werde ich mir auch das Netz von NG zulegen.


----------



## center (10. Sep. 2018)

Ich hatte mal ein billiges aus dem Supermarkt für den Pool. 
Als der erste Frost kam und ich ein paar Bätter runter machen wollte, ist es gleich eingerissen.

Jetzt hab ich für den Teich eins von NG. Das ist Top!!
Als Schwimmständer hab ich einen großen Schwimmring und aus 40er HT Rohren ein Gestellt gebaut. Da kann man richtig sparen!!!


----------

